# Horror Games gesucht!



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich hätte gerne ein paar Empfehlungen für Horror Games, dabei ist es egal ob PC, PS3, 360, Wii, DS oder 3DS (gut den müsste ich erstmal suchen und den finden), die Plattform ist.
Schreibt mal alles ein was euch einfällt, auch egal wie alt sie sind.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich fand ja Metro 2033 zum Teil schon ein bisschen "erschreckend".
Amnesia hab ich auch mal kurz angezockt, das war auch ganz gut.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Mai 2013)

DeadSpace 1&2, der dritte Teil ist nur mehr dumpfe ballerei.


----------



## timbo01 (5. Mai 2013)

Amnesia The Dark Descend
Penumbra (Overture, Black Plague, Requiem)
Condemned Criminal Origins


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Mai 2013)

Etwas älter aber ich hab mich mehrfach gut erschrocken damals .... DOOM 3
DooM 3 Trailer (new) - YouTube


----------



## timOC (5. Mai 2013)

Clive Barker's Undying... Ist aber wirklich schon was älter, kA ob es auf neueren OSs noch läuft.

Alan Wake kann man sich auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich fand ja Obscure richtig geil  ( Teil 2 ist auch OK)!
+Resident Evil 4 mit Community Mod
+Cond*mn*d(index)
+Bioshock(von der Atmosphäre her unheimlich)


----------



## Quppi (5. Mai 2013)

Slender ist in absoluter Dunkelheit mit KH auch ganz nett, aber das sollte ja bei nem Horrorgame sowieso Standart sein


----------



## Jor-El (5. Mai 2013)

Eternal Darkkness - Gamecube, läuft also auch auf der Wii
Deadly Premonition - 360/PS3
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - PC
Project Zero 2 - Wii
F.E.A.R. 1+2 - PC

Was mir so spontan einfällt und halt noch nicht genannt wurde.

Edit: Für den 3DS fällt mir nur Resident Evil: Revelations. Das erscheint bald aber auch für PC und Konsolen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Alan Wake durchgespielt und mich nur etwas  an ein paar Stellen erschreckt. Von gruseln war da keine Spur zu sehen.
Das einzige was mich genervt hat war die Ballerei, also bitte etwas mit weniger Schießen.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2013)

Genau wie bei den Filmen ist das Horror Genre sehr flach geworden... Leider


----------



## Coldhardt (13. Juni 2013)

Was mir noch einfällt ist Limbo. Das ist zwar jetzt nicht wirklich eine Ultra krasser Horrorschocker, aber doch ganz in Ordnung 

Ansonsten wirds wohl noch so einige gruslige Indie-Games geben, wie die genau heiß weiß ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2013)

Genauso wie Home auch schon gespielt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2013)

Hm, wenn du kein Baller-Horror magst, dann sind FEAR und Dead Space halt auch raus. DS ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings auch weniger Horror als Ekel. Wenn ich ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde die Fratzen da zerlegt hab, dann reichts mir immer 
FEAR fand ich dagegen schon stellwenweise sehr gruselig, aber natürlich ballert man da sehr viel.


----------



## debalz (17. Juni 2013)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Softcooky (17. Juni 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> The Walking Dead


 
Aber bloß nicht den Shooter  


Wenn's alt sein darf, darf natürlich System Shock nicht fehlen.
Den ersten Teil fand ich mindestens genauso genial, wie den immer
wieder angeführten zweiten - allerdings ist heutzutage auch schon die Grafik gruselig; dann natürlich auch System Shock 2..

Ansonsten würde ich Dir Silent Hill 2 empfehlen - sicher in den Top-Five meiner Lieblingsspiele; geniale Atmosphäre und
ich habe immer den subtileren Horror den Schockeffekten von "Resi" vorgezogen - auch wenn es ebenfalls total abgefahrene 
Schreckensgestalten gibt - der größte Horror findet im Kopf statt, bei Silent Hill 2 - genau darum dreht sich das Spiel auch letzten Endes.
Für PS3/360 gibt es die Silent Hill HD Collection - ich würde aber dringend zur PS2 Fassung raten,
falls Du sie auf Deiner PS3 abspielen kannst - der Soundtrack wurde neu eingespielt - der originale war aber
absolut genial - z. B.:  Silent Hill 2 Intro - Vidéo Dailymotion


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juni 2013)

Da ich Walking Dead habe, werde ich dann auch mal da reinschauen.



> Hm, wenn du kein Baller-Horror magst, dann sind FEAR und Dead Space halt auch raus.


Mir ging es um die Massen an Gegner in Alan Wake, dort stand man einfach nur und hat dann Wellen von Gegner getötet.
Das hat mich gestört.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

Die Doom reihe.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ging es um die Massen an Gegner in Alan Wake, dort stand man einfach nur und hat dann Wellen von Gegner getötet.
> Das hat mich gestört.


 
"Massen" waren das jetzt nicht, finde ich.
Mit nem guten Kopfhörer und nem dunkeln Zimmer konnte die Atmosphäre des Spiels mich voll überzeugen - gegruselt habe ich mich aber nicht, wobei das auch bei Amnesia nicht der Fall war. 

Wie wäre es mit Clocktower und Blindside? Dear Esther? The Path?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. Juni 2013)

Slenderman und The WarZ 

Ne scherz. Guck dir mal "The Suffering" oder Dead Space 3 an.


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Juni 2013)

Hmm, vllt. Hänsel und Gretel (2)?


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juni 2013)

Achso und vielleicht noch Alice und Alice: Madness returns. Zwar auch nicht unbedingt Horror, aber schön psychotisch und eindrucksvolle Atmosphären


----------



## TheMiz (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo turbosnake, im PSN kannst du dir Silent Hill (PSone Classic) kaufen, mit deutschen Texten, und dann noch auf Disc oder im PSN die Silent Hill HD Collection.
Da sind Silent Hill 2 + 3 drauf, und das sind die schlimmsten und härtesten Horror-Games auf dem Markt. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres!
Und ich hab schon alle Resident Evil Teile gezockt, und Amnesia, Condemned, F.E.A.R., Slender, und wie sie alle heißen. Silent Hill ist der KÖNIG!


----------



## happypcuser (22. Juni 2013)

Amnesia !!!!!!


----------



## SwarmingBeast (22. Juni 2013)

Von der Atmosphäre her sind "Slender - The Eight Pages" und "Among The Sleep" genial.


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Definitiv Amnesia, ich sage nur "Wasser".


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2013)

Cryostasis, hat auf jeden Fall beklemmende Atmo, Schock- und Gruselmomente


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Cryostasis, hat auf jeden Fall beklemmende Atmo, Schock- und Gruselmomente


 
Werde ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## N00bler (4. Juli 2013)

Slender lutscht sich nach ner Zeit leider aus. ^^


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (4. Juli 2013)

Cryostasis sagt mir irgendwas.. wo man in nem Gletscher aufgewacht ist oder so? War gut, war gut! Jedenfalls das was ich gesehn hab davon.
Ansonsten wurde ja eigentlich schon alles genannt. Among the sleep hatts auf jeden Fall in sich.

Solche Sachen spiel ich immer nur an, um sie dann wieder auszumachen und zu löschen wenns mir zuviel wird. Und das geht schnell


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

Solche Sachen spiel ich immer nur an schrieb:


> LOL, wo ist denn da der Sinn bzw. der Spielspaß?


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2013)

Cryostasis war damals ziemlich hardwarehungrig soweit ich mich erinnern kann und bot nette Physx-Spielereien. Auf einem aktuellen System maxed out sicher kein Problem


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

Silent Hill...einfach nur Psycho -.-


Splatter gibt's ja genug aber bei silent Hill hat man Angst....ich zumindest xD

Mit splatter und Blut (in spielen) hab ich kein Problem, aber des konnte ich nicht zu Ende spielen....

War in meinem fall glaub ich silent Hill 3....des mit dem Mädchen....


----------

